
Browsh: The modern text-based browser - pedro84
https://www.brow.sh/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17487552](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17487552),
since that one was posted by the author. We'll put it in the second-chance
queue so it'll get an extra shot at the front page. (This is described at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380)
and links back from there.)

